# First true Nixie watch concept



## vladimirVD

Hi All,

I have been reading this forum from time to time for a few years now, and I am happy that I finally have something to show to this community. Although I was not into watches before, I came up with idea to make a nixie watch, first true one.

For those who are not familiar with nixie tubes, those were indicating tubes manufactured between 1950 and 1970 and were used as first digital numerical displays. 
Nixie tube - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Anyway, this display is actually neon gas glowing in a shape of a number, which makes it very unique and retro. There has been a couple of designs in last decade which used old, unused, small nixie tubes. Those have usually two or one tube which than can show only two or one digits at once.

Anyway, 3 years ago I started to work on a design of a single nixie tube which can show 4 digits at once and which would be suitable for a watch. It started as a hobby but it turned out to be much more.
Now, three years later, after many prototypes, I am weeks close to manufacture a final prototype of the 4 digit nixie tube.
Photo attached is a current concept design of the watch case. However, the dimensions are real ones - 48mm diameter, 13mm thickness, 24mm strap width.









I am not a designer, but an engineer (electronics) so this design is a little minimalistic, but the digits actually look like this and usually are more bright.

I would like to hear some opinions on this watch concept - would you like to have a true neon glowing on your wrist?

I'll put some more details in if you are interested.


----------



## Chascomm

I think minimalist and nixie are a good match. Was the choice of a 48mm round case dictated by the hardware? And can you explain the device on the left side of the case. How does it work?


----------



## stonehead887

I think it's a cool idea. There are loads of parts and electronics available out to build a clock but in watch format is great. I believe watch size may be dictated by hardware. I saw a nixie watch on YouTube but it was a monster. Rectangular and like 56mm, poss more, across. Depending on price I would be up for one of these. It's different and cool


----------



## ParsonsArcher

Cool design....The crowns look a little tiny I would bump them up a notch


----------



## vladimirVD

Thanks for your comments, guys.

The thing on the left side is a solution for a waterproof USB connector. See the image:









This watch needs to be recharged once a month since nixie tubes needs a lot of power. I am still thinking of using wireless charging but that might bring up the thickness too much.
There are two push buttons on the right side.

The dimensions are as minimal as possible, I worked hard to make the tube inside very small, and I can say it hits the limit.

Design of the case will probably be different - there is a possibility of using a rectangular case, but I never liked those too much. Anyway, even if it is rectangular it will have to be 45x45mm which is too much for a rectangular watch.
I recently purchased Vostok Europe Anchar so I can have a filling how is it to wear a big watch (48,5mm dia. 16mm thickness), and I actually enjoy it.


----------



## MarkDaniels

I'm loving this, I'd love to get my hands on one of your 'movements' so I could design and build a case for it, bronze would work and go down the steam punk route. please let us know if we could buy a movement when they go into production, I now have access to a very good 3D printer, I could make prototypes in a few hours now instead of CNCing aluminium all the time 

I wish you good luck with this


----------



## stonehead887

So is this design project testing the water to turn it in to reality? @ mark Daniels, i really like the sound of a bronze case, I think it would work very well with the Nixies. 
@ Vladimir, size on this would be everything. I think between 45 and 48 mm cam get away with that in a round case but square would just be a monster. Keep us posted on progress. Any ideas on possible price for a finished watch? And one more thing. The usb charging is sneaky and great. Fools the eye in to thinking it may be a slide activator. A brilliant blend of old meets new tech


----------



## vladimirVD

Production version of the tube inside will be finished soon, in a couple of weeks. I'll post some photos of assembled tubes when I finish. 
@MarkDaniels, once the production starts I'll might give off some of the tubes to enthusiasts, for free. I am not afraid of stealing technology because it would be very hard to copy this technology, it took me 3 years to get where I am now, and it was not easy.
I'll hire a professional designer soon and he will design a new case and a dial with my constraints to have a better look. USB cover hand stays, maybe in a different style. Steampunk style is an option too, I'll probably make some a limited edition once the production starts. I have another project pending for a watch with 4 small real glass tubes arranged one beside the other. Crystal for that watch will be an elliptic tube all around those 4 tubes. Still working on mechanics, but that will be very suitable for a Steampunk design.

@stonehead I agree on the size, and I always liked round watches better. I have tried to narrow it down to 46mm diameter, but I needed space for hardware, it is very tricky.
I am still not sure about price. Making of the tube is very expensive process, completely developed from scratch, and the parts are expensive too. Just for parts to make the tube, I cooperate with more than 10 manufacturing companies from US, Europe, China and India. It will all depend on tube cost. For now, my target price is between $500 and $1500, but it might be more. I would like to hear your comments about that, how much money would people want to give for something like this, and how much people would like it in a first place? So far, custom made nixie watches with old tubes (Kopriso and CathodeCorner) were between $400 and $1200, but this will be a real watch manufactured hopefully in big series.

I'll probably start a Kickstarter campaign in a few months.

Appreciate the comments!


----------



## APGuy1

Wow ! Loving the design and the idea. Hope it all goes well!


----------



## MarkDaniels

vladimirVD said:


> Production version of the tube inside will be finished soon, in a couple of weeks. I'll post some photos of assembled tubes when I finish.
> @MarkDaniels, once the production starts I'll might give off some of the tubes to enthusiasts, for free. I am not afraid of stealing technology because it would be very hard to copy this technology, it took me 3 years to get where I am now, and it was not easy.
> I'll hire a professional designer soon and he will design a new case and a dial with my constraints to have a better look. USB cover hand stays, maybe in a different style. Steampunk style is an option too, I'll probably make some a limited edition once the production starts. I have another project pending for a watch with 4 small real glass tubes arranged one beside the other. Crystal for that watch will be an elliptic tube all around those 4 tubes. Still working on mechanics, but that will be very suitable for a Steampunk design.


That would be fantastic, I would gladly pay for one  I look forward to seeing the assembled tubes 

I have a SevenFriday P2/01 and I think that shape and size case would suit your Nixie tube concept, maybe a collaboration to build a watch together using your concept, just a thought 

I think hiring a pro designer is the way to go and also getting it on Kickstarter is a good way of getting it out there, more and more people are looking at it for 'the next best thing' I wish you luck 

The 4 small tubes in line sounds interesting, I look forward to seeing some pics, sounds like your a busy man.


----------



## The Guvnah

vladimirVD said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been reading this forum from time to time for a few years now, and I am happy that I finally have something to show to this community.


Well talk about how to make an entrance! :-! I've been looking at the various Nixied offerings over the years and without fail they've reminded me of nothing so much as tarted up early 80s "Practical Electronics" projects. this is the first one I've seen that actually looks like a watch rather than a tech diver's Trimix monitor!



vladimirVD said:


> ...first true one.


Quite so, at long last there is in existence a good looking, wearable Nixie watch.



vladimirVD said:


> Anyway, 3 years ago I started to work on a design of a single nixie tube which can show 4 digits at once and which would be suitable for a watch. It started as a hobby but it turned out to be much more.
> Now, three years later, after many prototypes, I am weeks close to manufacture a final prototype of the 4 digit nixie tube.


Can't find what I need; pffft, OK then, I'll make my own!
A great appraoch to a problem so Kudos and a large helping of respect for sticking with it.



vladimirVD said:


> I am not a designer, but an engineer (electronics) so this design is a little minimalistic, but the digits actually look like this and usually are more bright.
> 
> I would like to hear some opinions on this watch concept - would you like to have a true neon glowing on your wrist?


Off the top of my head I can't recall if Nixies can be dimmed down. If that's possible then maybe a little interface GUI on the owner's laptop could allow the user to play with the brightness? You really don't want it glowing like a torch on your bedside table as you're trying to fall asleep. The ability to knock back the brightness (especially given the current drain) would be an important feature. How about a pusher that operates like one of those table lamps that will dim down through 4 or 5 different levels before it turns off. If there's no room for a pusher could it incorporate a tap switch/accelerometer to perform the dimming function. Or allow the user to program in a 'night mode' which turns it down at 11 o'clock or whatever.

Is there any indication of running seconds? Maybe one of the digits could be set to pulse at 1s intervals?

As an aside Mark Daniels' mention of a steam punk iteration could have a switchable 'random flicker' effect? Nixies really lend themselves to that meme much better than LEDs and LCD displays. To my mind they transport the ethos of steam punk into the realms of the post apocalypse cyber-punk. the rectangular digits don't work stylistically, the Nixie's rounded numerals would.



vladimirVD said:


> I'll put some more details in if you are interested.


Ho yes!  a few caseback pics and definitely a few of the internals..and those all important wrist/money shots arrive when?


----------



## chronomancer

Very cool! And super impressive that you made your own mini Nixie tubes. Amazing


----------



## vladimirVD

Guvnah,

Thanks for your comments!

During my early work on this I realized that, ether I will make something that will just look like a watch with nixie tubes, or I will have to make the whole product from scratch. Since I am an engineer and I work on hardware development for many real products, I have decided to try to do it, and my nixie adventure had started.

When it comes to features of this watch there are many options but first constrain is that this watch can't glow all the time, just on trigger. Initially I have planned two buttons for that, pressing one will show time for a second or two and the other will show date. But I am planning to make it able to glow all the time while on charger. Nice idea for indicating seconds!
I will also add an accelerometer so triggers can be also simple move of your wrist to check the time or a tap.
The nixies can be dimmed by shorter duty-cycle of driven impulses or by lowering down the current. There will be an option to do that manually or through USB.

Also, once the prototype starts to work perfectly regarding electronics, hardware and the tube, any effect might be implemented, and I'll try to make it available for people to choose and set their watches as they want.

It is too early for me to publish the insides of the tubes, because it would reveal the technology solutions too much, but I'll post some pictures of the whole, sealed tube when I assemble it, probably a glowing one. It will be in a 2 weeks of so, I am waiting for my last part from India which should arrive around February 10th.
But to give you all one hint, my tubes are not made from glass, but from metal alloy. Tube is actually a hermetic metal package with glass window on top. You'll see soon.
All glass tubes were not suitable for small dimensions. I worked with those during the first year, but I had to back out because of some unsolvable technical problems in production.


----------



## PeterK.

suggestion perhaps patent is do to protect your intellectual work and who knows perhaps you can make royalties from it as well,
so far so good I will be checking your work for sure not sold on the watch yet but who knows.


----------



## The Guvnah

PeterK. said:


> suggestion perhaps patent is do to protect your intellectual work and who knows perhaps you can make royalties from it as well,


+1000

You absolutely MUST protect your I.P. Don't post pics at all in fact until you've got it nailed down. Registery and granting of patent rights is a complex process though so I understand and not without cost.


----------



## vladimirVD

MarkDaniels said:


> I have a SevenFriday P2/01 and I think that shape and size case would suit your Nixie tube concept, maybe a collaboration to build a watch together using your concept, just a thought


When I first saw SevenFriday I started to think to use similar shape for my watch. But I could't fit rectangular shape to look good with my tube. Main reason is that the digits look too small comparing to the case size, but with round shape that problem somehow is not that big.


----------



## vladimirVD

The Guvnah said:


> +1000
> 
> You absolutely MUST protect your I.P. Don't post pics at all in fact until you've got it nailed down. Registery and granting of patent rights is a complex process though so I understand and not without cost.


I agree, and I am working on patent along the way. Although, there are so many details from so many different areas of expertise, when it comes to manufacturing of this tube, and because of that I am not too afraid.
Anyway, I'll apply for a patent soon.


----------



## zambuza

Hi all you "watchers".
Very interesting design VladimirVD. I am new on this forum, but i know allot about watches. I have very large collection of soviet watches. But i like this new "Nixie way" to count time. I like it. Its very very good, hope that all go well with producing and selling this beautiful revolutionary IONIX.


----------



## nixiebunny

The Guvnah said:


> +1000
> 
> You absolutely MUST protect your I.P. Don't post pics at all in fact until you've got it nailed down. Registery and granting of patent rights is a complex process though so I understand and not without cost.


I beg to differ. I've been making Nixie watches for 10 years, and have sold a thousand of them. No one has copied my work, even though I publish the schematics and source code for my watch on my website. The reason is most likely that it's not a thing that will make me rich, so it won't make anyone else rich.

Only two things are certain: 
1) By paying lawyers a lot of money to do all that legal work, the lawyers will get richer and you will get poorer. 
2) If someone in China or India copies your work, you will be powerless to stop them.


----------



## MarkDaniels

@nixiebunny I'd like to see your Nixie watch please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterK.

Same here I would love to see one, perhaps I will drive to Tuscan as Im only 80m from it to see one in life
if I like one on picture.


----------



## The Guvnah

nixiebunny said:


> I beg to differ. I've been making Nixie watches for 10 years, and have sold a thousand of them. No one has copied my work, even though I publish the schematics and source code for my watch on my website. The reason is most likely that it's not a thing that will make me rich, so it won't make anyone else rich.


Hi Dave, with all due respect, a few schematics for PIC based nixie drivers would be something most competent electronics designers could turn out I would imagine. What V. has done is a whole step change more involved.



vladimirVD said:


> it took me 3 years to get where I am now, and it was not easy.
> 
> ...Making of the tube is very expensive process, completely developed from scratch, and the parts are expensive too


The patentable element here is the technology he's utilised to enable miniaturisation of the existing art comensurate with its use in wrist watches of a size and design that most people would entertain wearing.
Hey don't get me wrong, I can 'rock a biggie' no bother, in fact most of my watches are geet big divers and just for ****z 'n giggles I've just dropped £60 on a big daft dog of an Uhr-Kraft! but at 55 x 20mm even I'd have to pass yours by and there's no getting away from the Trimix monitor aesthetics of it. V's is by contrast is an elegant daily wearer that wouldn't look ridiculous in your wedding photos.

What he's done here is potentialy alter the technology balance on offer within the existing watch market and that, to me anyway, as a punter is (potentially) a very big deal indeed. I for one would consider buying into a micro-Nixie and so would many many more, as such it is worthy of as much protection he can accrue.



nixiebunny said:


> Only two things are certain:
> 1) By paying lawyers a lot of money to do all that legal work, the lawyers will get richer and you will get poorer.


And if this thread were a bottle - there's the message. |>
Last time I had cause to inquire I was given a cost for worldwide of around £30,000. And none had an effective answer to the China Syndrome you mention.



nixiebunny said:


> 2) If someone in China or India copies your work, you will be powerless to stop them.


Undeniably true; you're then left to trade solely on the fact that you are/were "The originators of Micro-Nix watches". There is still kudos and therefore potential value in that residual position though.


----------



## vladimirVD

nixiebunny said:


> I beg to differ. I've been making Nixie watches for 10 years, and have sold a thousand of them. No one has copied my work, even though I publish the schematics and source code for my watch on my website. The reason is most likely that it's not a thing that will make me rich, so it won't make anyone else rich.
> 
> Only two things are certain:
> 1) By paying lawyers a lot of money to do all that legal work, the lawyers will get richer and you will get poorer.
> 2) If someone in China or India copies your work, you will be powerless to stop them.


Thanks for your comments and for posting on this thread. I really respect your work and your nixie watch was an inspiration for me what I started.

I agree with you regarding patents, but I am in a bit different position. Making Nixie watch with NOS tubes is different since you can't find a limitless source of tubes because they are not produced anymore (I actually don't know that, maybe there are millions available , you are more informed, I am sure...)
With a production of a new tube, many possibilities are open, not just limitless source but different models, improvements and so on... It could be smart to protect it, but we'll see...


----------



## tinknocker

vladimirVD said:


> Thanks for your comments and for posting on this thread. I really respect your work and your nixie watch was an inspiration for me what I started.
> 
> I agree with you regarding patents, but I am in a bit different position. Making Nixie watch with NOS tubes is different since you can't find a limitless source of tubes because they are not produced anymore (I actually don't know that, maybe there are millions available , you are more informed, I am sure...)
> With a production of a new tube, many possibilities are open, not just limitless source but different models, improvements and so on... It could be smart to protect it, but we'll see...


Very true, who knows what else these tubes can be used for.


----------



## ParsonsArcher

Just found some examples by googling it this is pretty wild


----------



## PeterK.

ugly but that is MHO and what time is it 57 of what moon,noon or who cares


----------



## ParsonsArcher

PeterK. said:


> ugly but that is MHO and what time is it 57 of what moon,noon or who cares


Whoa chill it with the snippy comments buddy....


----------



## PeterK.

Im on the chill pill and is not working will call my Doc to get me better one and have a 
look at that photo of yours again.


----------



## The Guvnah

That's one of Nixiebunny's. There's little comparison between this and V's conception.


----------



## PeterK.

Vladimir's concept IS a watch nixiebunn's is hmmmm not a watch to me.


----------



## zambuza

Vladimir's watch is the best there is. Revolutionary, smoth look, I cant understand guys who think that someone 3 years hard work from scratch to almost final poduct is wrong. p.s. sorry guys for my lame english, its not my native language.


----------



## nixiebunny

The Guvnah said:


> Hi Dave, with all due respect, a few schematics for PIC based nixie drivers would be something most competent electronics designers could turn out I would imagine.


True, they could, but they haven't.

I realize that a micro Nixie tube is a dramatic leap forward in retro-timepiece technology, but it doesn't have nipples.


----------



## vladimirVD

nixiebunny said:


> I realize that a micro Nixie tube is a dramatic leap forward in retro-timepiece technology, but it doesn't have nipples.


I agree about the nipples 

Even in early stages of my work I have realized that "tube" look has to go. Simply it was not possible to squeeze it into a small space for a reasonably sized watch. Even now it is going to be a big watch (48mm dia.). However, I think it is still a good trade-off.

But, I do have some plans to work on a 4-tube (real glass tubes) watch, but not before I finish this one. In that one, 4 glass tubes would be completely visible. When I have time I do work on it, and when I figure out whole mechanics and make 3D model, I'll post some images, but it will not be soon.


----------



## BillSWPA

Very interesting idea. In my Human Factors in Engineering class, we were taught that digital displays are best when precise information is needed but not needed quickly, and analog displays are needed when approximate information and rate of change are needed quickly, but precise values are not critical. If we are talking about speedometers, I completely agree. If we are talking about watches, I have to differ with what I was taught. Something like the design presented in this thread could be one of the fastest, easiest to read watches ever designed, particularly and an accelerometer and/or other hardware and software were included to turn the watch on automatically when it is moved for reading. 

Also, keeping details confidential is wise. In the US, you have one year from the date of a public disclosure to file a patent application. In most of the rest of the world, you lose your right to file if you have not filed somewhere in the world by the date of your first public disclosure. Depending on the prior art, there are numerous possibilities here.

Worldwide rights are much, much more expensive than presented earlier in this thread, and most individuals, and even small to medium sized businesses, are better off focusing on just the US. Importing a patented product is patent infringement. Regarding the value of a patent, while this is not guaranteed in all cases, I have personally put a stop to infringement with nothing more than a cease and desist letter. Other cases were settled very shortly after the complaint was filed. Willful infringement risks an award of punitive damages as well as attorney fees. Protecting one's intellectual property is also a very helpful step if seeking investors will be necessary - many will expect to see these steps taken.


----------



## vladimirVD

Hi all,
It's been a couple of months of many difficulties in assembly and testing but finally I have one glowing tube to show you.









Final welding of this tube showed some leaks and I used a little bit of vacuum epoxy (white stuff) so I can run the tests, but it won't be used in production ones.

Only one digit is glowing because the digits are supposed to be time multiplexed and I haven't finished my electronics for this tube yet.

Number 8 glow looks a little bit fuzzy but just because of camera, in real it is sharp and clear.
This tube also doesn't have a dark back anode so there is a lot of reflection from the back, but production ones will have it and the digits will be more distinctive.

There are many things to finish, but we are getting there.
In one month (maybe two) I think I'll be able to present you a new case design.


----------



## G. I.

What will be the minimum size of the modul? (display, electronics, battery)


----------



## vladimirVD

G. I. said:


> What will be the minimum size of the modul? (display, electronics, battery)


Dimensions of the tube itself are 31x31mm, 8mm thick. It will fit inside the watch case which is going to be round shaped, 48mm dia. Electronics, battery and the rest will go around and below the tube.


----------



## G. I.

Wouldn't it make sense to put it into a rectangle shaped case rather than a round one?


----------



## The Guvnah

G. I. said:


> Wouldn't it make sense to put it into a rectangle shaped case rather than a round one?


My first thought also.


----------



## vladimirVD

Well, when it comes to shape, it is a little bit difficult. I have tried to use rectangular shape but it doesn't look good, so far. It is difficult to get a good ratio between size of the case and size of the digits when case is rectangular. Anyway, in week or two design of the new case will start (professional watch designers) so we'll see what can we get. Maybe we'll even move to rectangular or maybe something in middle.


----------



## Magura

Any news about this nice little gadget?

Magura


----------



## vladimirVD

Magura said:


> Any news about this nice little gadget?
> 
> Magura


Well, I actually took an advice from this thread and I have changed the shape of the case and it is rectangular/cushion shaped now. I am working with one very experienced watch designer for over two months now. I'll send some pictures as soon as we come to the final shape, which will be in a month or so.

When it comes to tube development, I am working on setting up the production line, which takes a lot of time and people, and this vacation season is slowing it down...

Anyway, I think we'll have full prototypes by the end of this year.


----------



## Magura

Thanks for the update.

Good luck.

Magura


----------



## PeterK.

Great news can't wait.


----------



## zkennedy

Now this is something I could get behind. Lovely idea, I'd totally buy one. Hope to hear of more progress soon!


----------



## BLACKLIST

Any progression? Would love to see this happen.


----------



## cba191

Subscribed. I almost bought a nixie watch a couple years ago, but they were massive. I almost got the one Woz wears.


----------



## nixiebunny

vladimirVD said:


> Dimensions of the tube itself are 31x31mm, 8mm thick. It will fit inside the watch case which is going to be round shaped, 48mm dia. Electronics, battery and the rest will go around and below the tube.


I've just been playing with designs of 4-digit watches using the NL4998 tubes that I scored recently. I find that the battery wants to go below the four tubes, since it is usually as big as one tube. This means that the tubes don't want to be in a 2x2 array, but in a line, when making a 4 digit watch.

Another interesting thing about the old Nixie tubes is that they tend to have an upside-down 8 element in the middle of the digit stack. This is connected to the anode. Its purpose is to equalize the voltage drop of the ten digits. You may have consistency problems if you do not include this element.

Have fun making a watch!


----------



## vladimirVD

Be patient guys, It's going to happen. I am working on this watch very hard lately and there are so many things that we need to solve, it is a big project.

Currently watch case design is in its CAD phase, I hope I'll post some renders here soon. BTW, we have a new name for the brand: Aestus
We plan for a Kickstarter campaign, but we want to have a full prototype, everything finished, so after campaign we can just run the production smoothly and put the watches out fast.
I can't predict how much time we will need, we work things out step by step, and it all looks good so far. The thing is, every change in the tube design in expensive, and needs a lot of time to be tried because of the lead times and big number of vendors that produce parts for it (from US, China, India, Europe...). Also, we are using a hermetic packaging technology usually used for military and space applications, and even there we have some unusual specifications so it takes time to negotiate with manufacturers to make us what we want. 

@nixiebunny, in the beginning, I wanted to try the same thing, but I couldn't find any tubes small enough. I figured, if 4 tubes are going to be in a line, the tube diameter shouldn't be more than 10mm (11mm max) - for a normally sized big watch. Actually, that is going to be my next project - very small, single, side-view, nixie tube. I already have some plans for that and some parts sourced, and if current project succeed, we'll make that one too.

I know about the "8" anode in the middle, but I use much smaller distance between the cathodes in my tube, higher pressure, and the anode is only on the back side. Results are ok when I set everything right, there is no difference in breaking voltage.


----------



## craig00

Stunning design....but looks cheap (personal opinion)


----------



## vladimirVD

craig00 said:


> Stunning design....but looks cheap (personal opinion)


The case design you saw on the first page was made by me just to show the concept. Right now, professional watch designer is working on a new design, which won't look cheap I hope 

For the case, we'll use stainless steel, sapphire crystal, rubber and leather straps. Nothing is going to be cheap on it, believe me.


----------



## josephine lace

The concept it really nice, i would be needing one soon


----------



## ssaga79

interesting design


----------



## 33fountain

Cool design. I would think about the carbon fiber look. I feel it is a trend that is on its way out. Also a smaller logo.
Nice idea.


----------



## dan allen

Nice, Loving the design.


----------



## Wasted

Any updates ?


----------



## timefan44

this is really cool. Pardon me if someone has already suggested this but in regard to the size of the case, I think 46mm is still large (i don't think it is an issue) but one thing you can do so that it doesn't feel quite as large is do a lugless case, simply just a round case. This makes a large case feel smaller and from a production stand point, machining costs will be much less. Looking forward to seeing this!


----------



## vladimirVD

Hi All,

The update will come very soon. We are close to finish the case design, and I'll start a new thread with new renders, maybe I will manage to do it this evening.

Thanks for all your comments and suggestions, I've taken a few of them from this thread, you'll see soon.


----------



## BadgerState

I would definitely say its a step up from current alternatives. I would wear that!


----------



## samvader

BadgerState said:


> I would definitely say its a step up from current alternatives. I would wear that!


as a design- concept a 100% go for me but you might want to look at the manufacturing concept a bit, this is going to probably involved a couple of manufcturers working togther on your project . the electronics portion might be expensive becuase of the scarcity or the the fact that your might need to minutraise it and the moq involved.I would love to see a sample product before revision. its a go for me though


----------



## Boomachucka

Oh man, I hope this turns out somewhat similar to the designs posted. A legitimate nixie tube watch would be right up my alley!


----------



## vladimirVD

Boomachucka said:


> Oh man, I hope this turns out somewhat similar to the designs posted. A legitimate nixie tube watch would be right up my alley!


Don't worry, it is coming soon! There were some delays since I had to change a couple of manufacturers because some parts turned out to be faulty. I had to order a few parts from US companies, since they can be made only in US and that made my tube even more expensive, but it will work. Lead times are usually 3 months, so for every change I need to wait 3 months and then there are tests for 2 or 3 months, and then again ordering. So it is a long process.
Anyway, I expect to get all needed new parts during June and I hope to finish the first tests by the end of July. This should be the final design of the tube.
As for watch case, we are in final design phase, negotiating with manufacturers (there is a very good probability that the case will be produced in Germany) so I will release the final design soon (in couple of weeks).

I will post all following updates in new thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f77/aestus-nixie-watch-custom-made-nixie-tube-2945802.html


----------

